# DS #5485: Monster Tale (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 19, 2011)

^^ndsrelease-6930^^


----------



## Coconut (Mar 19, 2011)

I like it


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 19, 2011)

The NFO


----------



## Narayan (Mar 19, 2011)

i like the nfo. i asked already but someone confirm that this is exactly the same as iron chefz?


----------



## signz (Mar 19, 2011)

I love both the game and the nfo.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 19, 2011)

The NFO made me laugh even harder at the kid who tried too hard.


----------



## Hi everyone (Mar 19, 2011)

this games nfo is sbt


----------



## zizer (Mar 19, 2011)

wow , finally


----------



## Depravo (Mar 19, 2011)

Can we avoid giving 'Lamefuck' the attention he's so desperately seeking? Stay on topic kids.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 19, 2011)

lol, lamefuck

lol, monster tale
made by the same people who made the Mama series. I'll try out this game anyways.


----------



## xist (Mar 19, 2011)

That's actually the worst nfo i've read in a while...even worse than the rubbish ones we'd usually expect from a repacked indie dump.


----------



## megawalk (Mar 19, 2011)

lol not much friends then ey ?
i wonder if more then 15 that and learn2besocial before starting to use a glock.
besides the idiotic nfo (lolz)
somehow this name of this game is familiar to me... don't know why


----------



## machomuu (Mar 19, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> lol, lamefuck
> 
> lol, monster tale
> made by the same people who made the Mama series. I'll try out this game anyways.


Well I actually (and unexpectedly) liked the Mama series, well, the Cooking Mama series, not the other spin-offs (though they say that Babysitting Mama is actually fun... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Though this game is pretty fun, especially since I'm a small-time fan of Metroidvania games and love Monster Training Sims and RPGs


----------



## Ikki (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol at Jessi Slaughter transcript.

If it's the same rom as the XXXX one, it works on acekard with akaio 1.8.5a.
I'm liking the game so far.


----------



## KuRensan (Mar 19, 2011)

It is a pretty fun game ^^ also design looks very nice


----------



## The Phantom (Mar 19, 2011)

Can't wait to try it
Love that lamefuck! This may be the best nfo ever.


----------



## Black ace (Mar 19, 2011)

Is there any AP in the game?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 19, 2011)

It seems like this might be like a monster hunter type game and its quite cheap around 25$
here are some screenies from ign... platformer and looks nice



Spoiler



















PS - seems like she's got some problems... hey if ur listening list me next time in yer nfo if u think saying such things makes u smarter


----------



## FoolishDreamer (Mar 19, 2011)

Does the nfo guy really think to be funny or something? Damn we used to have standards around here.

Anyway, what kind of game is this supposed to be?


----------



## iFish (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm not sure if I should play this.

Pokemon is still sucking me in >.>


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 19, 2011)

FoolishDreamer said:
			
		

> Does the nfo guy really think to be funny or something? Damn we used to have standards around here.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of game is this supposed to be?


its like a rpg exploration platformer


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Mar 19, 2011)

I heard about this in Nintendo Power.
Looks interesting. Unfortunately I sold my Dsi on Ebay so I could get a 3DS. 
dat nfo.


----------



## dreassica (Mar 19, 2011)

Didn't work on my r4i gold, ret = -4. But using wood4tt 1.25 as .nds worked a treat.
So far it's a great game imho.


----------



## emigre (Mar 19, 2011)

Cool, it's always good to see another Metroidvania style game on the DS.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 19, 2011)

looks interesting. im going to try it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2011)

I think lamefuck really like us.


----------



## dudereno (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't normally go into hyperbole regarding games. I'm far too long in the tooth having been a gamer since the '80's.

BUT... this game is worthy of praise.

Dreamrift's previous effort Henry Hatsworth was a fine opening salvo, its only weakness was a rather steep difficulty curve. This seems to have been addressed with their second game.

Monster tale is a masterful example of how to spoon out gameplay systems in a easy digestible way. At first glance the title appears as a colourful yet straightforward platformer with a pet. But as you progress through the opening couple of hours, more and more levels of gameplay are unlocked including various pet upgrades, control systems and power ups.

The 2D sprite work and backgrounds are excellent. Even though the game lends heavily from Metroid in terms of backtracking, the pacing is such that you don't have to wait too long before a new area/art style opens up. The soundtrack is also top notch. The beach tune is a standout with its intricate Roland CR78 drum programing and synth washes.

I've played most of the so called triple A titles this year, the bulletstorms, crysis 2, dragon age 2, pokemon black to name but a few.. none have griped me like Monster Tale.


----------



## DespizingU (Mar 19, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Can we avoid giving 'Lamefuck' the attention he's so desperately seeking? Stay on topic kids.



No. I will now be downloading every single Lamefuck release simply because of this NFO. Nice going Lamefuck.

Now to stay "on topic". I've been waiting on this game, looks pretty unique.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 19, 2011)

I want to find lamefuck and snuggle him to death.


----------



## Kiekoes (Mar 19, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Can we avoid giving 'Lamefuck' the attention he's so desperately seeking? Stay on topic kids.


LOL


----------



## Emu (Mar 19, 2011)

Drawing a blank here as I'm involved here or there but was this NFO legit? I just can't bring myself to believe an 11 year old girl(hah) could know how to dump a game even if there was a wiki guide to it. Not stirring the pot just inquiring if the NFO is a joke or a valid attempt. If it's valid and this is really a 11 year old girl(hah-hah). Then the internet needs to become a 18+ environment cause I'm sure her constant young exposure to the internet, having a lip pierced at 11, and having 3(hah) boyfriends, is not a turn for the best for the rest of humanity. This girls on the road to AIDS, a lawsuit on her parents behalf as their legally responsible for her leaks, and a sure punch in the face from the first real gangster to come along with a 'glock' to make some 'brain slushies'(thought this was really funny for a potential 11 year old to even conceive as a threat). All in all is this title more so seems like a monster rancher/poke'mon/dungeon crawler? Please post some more reviews when available.


----------



## haflore (Mar 19, 2011)

Great game, working fine on CycloDS v2.2!


----------



## Jax (Mar 19, 2011)

Emu said:
			
		

> Drawing a blank here as I'm involved here or there but was this NFO legit? I just can't bring myself to believe an 11 year old girl(hah) could know how to dump a game even if there was a wiki guide to it. Not stirring the pot just inquiring if the NFO is a joke or a valid attempt. If it's valid and this is really a 11 year old girl(hah-hah). Then the internet needs to become a 18+ environment cause I'm sure her constant young exposure to the internet, having a lip pierced at 11, and having 3(hah) boyfriends, is not a turn for the best for the rest of humanity. This girls on the road to AIDS, a lawsuit on her parents behalf as their legally responsible for her leaks, and a sure punch in the face from the first real gangster to come along with a 'glock' to make some 'brain slushies'(thought this was really funny for a potential 11 year old to even conceive as a threat). All in all is this title more so seems like a monster rancher/poke'mon/dungeon crawler? Please post some more reviews when available.



http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/jessi-slaughter

There's your context.


----------



## NoOneDies (Mar 19, 2011)

Probably trolling him/herself eitherway the NFO is hilarious to read.


----------



## justin05 (Mar 19, 2011)

Loving the game. Clever gameplay. 

*LameFudge, lamest comeback ever.


----------



## Genowing (Mar 20, 2011)

Loving this Game!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there any release other than the Lamefuck release?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Is there any release other than the Lamefuck release?



The IronChefz release.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## gamefreak94 (Mar 20, 2011)

RoFL XD
Idk if i should believe the nfo or not XD
Ontopic: Will try this game out :3


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess beggar's can be choosers.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

Mesiskope said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lamefuck offends me and I am not going to use anything he has touched. Simple as that.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Mesiskope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am at GBAtemp side with this thing called Lamefuck, but here is the thing, where can i find this proof that he hates us? I've search the web and didnt find nothing.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> I am at GBAtemp side with this thing called Lamefuck, but here is the thing, where can i find this proof that he hates us? I've search the web and didnt find nothing.


That hardly offends me, I am just offended by ignorance.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignorance? Do you think that everyone here has the obligation to know everything? O my sorry mr."i-know-everything"


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_- This has nothing to do with any member of the Temp. Nothing, nada. I don't like how Lamefuck can just make this hateful rude message and GBAtemp just posts them up and asks us to pretend they aren't there.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 20, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, all i wanted was that, now i get it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 20, 2011)

How can someone so perfect makes so many typos? He is perfectly stupid.

Also, he is lying, no matter what anyone tells me, there is no girls on the internet and I refuse to believe there is.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't know who this "Lamefuck" individual is or why everyone's getting into a tizzy over him, so I think I'll stay the fuck away from this whole shitstorm.

EDIT: never mind, seems to run just fine.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2011)

this game is like metroid with a pokemon it won't run in no$ or zoomer you have to use desemu.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 20, 2011)

Ignore the NFO guys, not worth the trouble.

Anyway stay on topic please.


----------



## Seaking (Mar 20, 2011)

uh... interesting nfo.

have not heard of the game before, i think i might try it out.

Edit: wait, does it work on the Cyclo DS?

Edit again: WOOT! it works!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 20, 2011)

Might as well try playing this. My DS hasn't been touched for like 2 months.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 20, 2011)

This game gets way more fun an hour in.  I almost never use my blaster thanks to the awesome melee upgrades.


----------



## NamoNakamura (Mar 20, 2011)

"Gee guise, ahyuck, downloadin' this here rom's gunna give Lamefuck a lotta attention!  We'd best avoid it!"

Translated by Goofy Translator 2.0 - After all, you dun goof'd.

No, but seriously.  He will have no idea, nor I doubt he genuinely cares, if anyone downloads his releases.

Anyway, I'd give this a shot but I'm out of room on my microSD, but I read about it a while ago and it looks awesome.


----------



## Seaking (Mar 20, 2011)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.

get to the 2nd boss and tell me that is not a symbol for the Goron race.


----------



## kesadisan (Mar 20, 2011)

best NFO ever


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> This game gets way more fun an hour in.  I almost never use my blaster thanks to the awesome melee upgrades.



'Tis really good, but I have to say, the backtracking is obnoxious. I'm about four hours in, I think -- maybe more -- and I'm still constantly going from one end of the game to the other, no fast travel yet. The dialogue's pretty throwaway too. Otherwise, it's a stand-up adventure. Lots of cool elements carried over from Hatsworth, but it definitely feels very Metroid-esque.


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> this game is like metroid with a pokemon it won't run in no$ or zoomer you have to use desemu.
> It does work on NoCashio ... you better start learning how to configure a Emulator and to use *eNDryptS Advanced *to be able to run any kind of roms on NoChasion
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 20, 2011)

gotta say the game is awesome it give me a retro metroid esque feeling


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2011)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


works perfect in desemu don't have to config anything.


----------



## DJ91990 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow...looks like Lamef*** has been hitting the Vodka a bit early in the morning, LOL.

This game sounds interesting, I think I'll take a Break from Pokemon Black and try this game out.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 20, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, welcome to Metroidvania.  Seriously, if you think this is bad try Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow.  Amazing game, but a CRAPLOAD of backtracking, and even though it has fast travelling, the individual areas are larger than they are in Monster Tale, not to mention the fact that Monster Tale is pretty easy (haven't died once yet); couple that with the fact that the monsters in DoS are much more varied and are all dangerous in their own right, so getting to an area a short distance away can either be a cakewalk or like hell.

...Well that sure got off topic...


----------



## WiKiLEAK (Mar 20, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> WiKiLEAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, good luck running that game at around 15 FPS on DeSemu, at least in NoCashio you can increase the CPU speed if needed (which is not the case for most roms/games)


----------



## portezbie (Mar 20, 2011)

this game is actually surprisingly fun so far.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 20, 2011)

DJ91990 said:
			
		

> Wow...looks like Lamef*** has been hitting the Vodka a bit early in the morning, LOL.


I'm pretty sure he just quoted Jessi Slaughter in the NFO.

On-topic: How's the game? What's the game like?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 20, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> DJ91990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine Metroid + Castlevania Symphony of the Night (minus the gothic feel) + a monster training game, and this is what you get.  It's very fun and you should give it a shot.


----------



## InuYasha (Mar 20, 2011)

It reminds me so much of megaman zx series but thats me...


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 20, 2011)

*Reads NFO*
So LameFuck is an attention seeking emo kid?
Makes sense.
Anyway, ontopic. Gonna try this, seems like fun, though I dunno how long it will last since I've got a huge ass backlog at the moment.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm about an hour or so in perhaps, Im stuck... How the hell do I push the big buttons? I cant shoot them or smack em.. I'm actually stuck and it's kinda driving me nuts.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2011)

WiKiLEAK said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


runs at full 60fps for me your computer must just plain suck


----------



## machomuu (Mar 20, 2011)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I'm about an hour or so in perhaps, Im stuck... How the hell do I push the big buttons? I cant shoot them or smack em.. I'm actually stuck and it's kinda driving me nuts.





Spoiler



Yuo have to get the uppercut power-up first


----------



## Narayan (Mar 20, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> WiKiLEAK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's desemu? are you talking about desmume?

EDIT: LameFuck's and Iron Chefz's both work on no$zoomer with bios files and start from gba bios(nintendo logo) settings. only tried till intro and new game menu, didn't play.

if you don't have bios files and start from gba bios(nintendo logo), it'll only show a white screen. sheeesh some people still don't know how to use no$ the best way.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> FulgoreSama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, but about twenty minutes after i posted that, I was able to find it. I completely forgot about the second screen on some platforms.


----------



## IbotI (Mar 20, 2011)

Monster_Tale_USA_NDS-_*LameFuck *_ Lawl'd!


----------



## HunterJ (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't get why we still put up with lamefuck -.- Its just being an attention whore and insulting most of us with his ignorance
I downloaded it but without the NFO by him 

Anyway back to topic:
game is good, im quite far into it and its actually worth playing aside from being a damn pansy! (Child Girl)


----------



## Killermech (Mar 20, 2011)

This game is really nice. It feels as playing Battle Kid - Fortress of Peril Remake mixed with AWESOME.
The only thing I don't like about it so far, is that it's so damn easy (40%). Hopefully gets harder later on


----------



## Hypershad12 (Mar 20, 2011)

Woah. Some NFO. o.0 But, otherwise, this game seems pretty fun, at least from what I heard.


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 20, 2011)

I might have to try this, it looks like a fun distraction game


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Yup, welcome to Metroidvania.  Seriously, if you think this is bad try Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow. ...



Nah, dude. In DoS, you could fast travel. I've played all three of the Castlevania games for DS multiple times, and the design never left me frustrated like that, except perhaps Ecclesia, but only because it was pretty brutal in terms of difficulty.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone knows if this will be realesed in Europe? I'd really like to buy it to help the creators.


----------



## Man18 (Mar 20, 2011)

LF Goes


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 20, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Anyone knows if this will be realesed in Europe? I'd really like to buy it to help the creators.


23. März 2011 - That`s at least what Amazon Germany says


----------



## lizard81288 (Mar 20, 2011)

great game so far! i might just go out & buy it. its only $30, IIRC


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 20, 2011)

a spitting image of henry hatsworth. except your a little girl.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 20, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, but DoS had much bigger and *WAY* more dangerous maps that made getting from point A to point B a chore (that is, if you don't level grind, but even if you do it still can be a chore...f***ing Devils).


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 20, 2011)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looked and there's no European version to be found. I just found the US Version.

EDIT: And according to Amazon the game is USK *18*...


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Been looking forward to this for a long while, loved what they did with Henry Hatsworth and this is even better!

Already using the DS more than last year with Radiant Historia, Okamiden and now this.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 20, 2011)

LOL, wow this guy has time on his hand~
Using Jessi Slaughter -.-

cant wait to try it out


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 20, 2011)

you know what would be cool for this game
if someone made a graphics ,text, map ,event editor to hack it and make your own metroidvania pokemon game using this as a base


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm enjoying this a lot still but I have a question, I've been trying my hardest to get every form currently available to me, I have been throwing soap after soap at my pet, trying to get the light evo form and it wont budge past a certain area of the EXP bar. Any reason why this is?


----------



## yeop (Mar 21, 2011)

Do you think this will come out in Europe in Multi6?
Inside the rom I found files ready to fill with german, french, spanish, italian and dutch text.(The UK/US files have text already)


----------



## deathking (Mar 21, 2011)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying this a lot still but I have a question, I've been trying my hardest to get every form currently available to me, I have been throwing soap after soap at my pet, trying to get the light evo form and it wont budge past a certain area of the EXP bar. Any reason why this is?



yeah somethings weird with that one
i just gave up and started focusing on the teenage form - it might need a item later in the game

also there is a dark form which you cannot get no matter how much food or items you give it as well from what i heard


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 21, 2011)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying this a lot still but I have a question, I've been trying my hardest to get every form currently available to me, I have been throwing soap after soap at my pet, trying to get the light evo form and it wont budge past a certain area of the EXP bar. Any reason why this is?



I believe it's mentioned in the beginning of the game that the monster will grow and evolve differently based on what you feed it and its activity. So, perhaps try feeding it different things.


----------



## Killermech (Mar 21, 2011)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying this a lot still but I have a question, I've been trying my hardest to get every form currently available to me, I have been throwing soap after soap at my pet, trying to get the light evo form and it wont budge past a certain area of the EXP bar. Any reason why this is?



Max level for a form is 30. If your form reaches 30 before it unlocks the one connected with it, you're screwed.


----------



## redsmas (Mar 21, 2011)

What is this thing between GbaTemp and Lamefuck all about, how did it start?


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow.. Another game I need to try.. Problem is that my ds is a bit beat, and that school is bitching hard.. I'll try it though~
_*snip_


----------



## Waeran (Mar 21, 2011)

How can I open the green door in the last stage? I've searched everywhere but I can't seem to find a switch. I got the super charge shot and I can open the stone-eyed doors. But my map appears to be glitched or something. I don't have a marker for my next destination but I'm sure that it was there a few minutes ago and it pointed west into an empty space. But now it's gone and I tried everything I could imagine. Where is that switch to open the door?


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 22, 2011)

Killermech said:
			
		

> FulgoreSama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I forgot that until I hit 30 on Petdozer and now I can't get the dark form.
I really hope I didn't miss out on a good form.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> ...
> EDIT: And according to Amazon the game is USK *18*...


That's probably just because every game that wasn't rated by the USK is automatically classified as USK 18 (JuSchG §12 / more info; both in German). This would make it a chore to buy old games if e.g. eBay was actually enforcing this.


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 22, 2011)

this is the closest we're gonna get to a 2d metroid on the ds.


----------



## Dangy (Mar 22, 2011)

[email protected] NFO.

Is this game an RPG?


----------



## machomuu (Mar 22, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> [email protected] NFO.
> 
> Is this game an RPG?


Yes, it's a 2D-Side Scrolling Action RPG


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ugh stuck on the Last Stage



Spoiler



Just got the stone blast destroyer attack. Went through i think a purple portal, eventually i go into a room after an item room near 2 diamonds where i have to fight a lot of enemies, the floating strong red ones, the purple ones, the mace alligators, etc. I cannot get past this room, the difficulty curve has become stupid, the boss before this was a piece of cake and now i have go through teleporters, fight these stupid enemies, etc?

I've used the attack from my monster that shoots the blue homing attacks, even then and trying to heal i eventually keep dying.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh, this is out!... wait, LameFuck..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 22, 2011)

There is an IronChefz release.

Anyways, I'm stuck sort of on the water boss. I'm gonna try again though. I got to try once, then my DS went red light on me.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> There is an IronChefz release.
> 
> Anyways, I'm stuck sort of on the water boss. I'm gonna try again though. I got to try once, then my DS went red light on me.



Ah, he can be pretty easy, for the flying water things, just Up + Y i think them, they should die in like one hit, then just stand still and dodge the 2 screen water poles things.


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 22, 2011)

What I did on the Water boss was just use Petdozer's Drill' em Master skill for the bubbles and wall climb'd around and repeat, then I just went nuts on the blaster when the water boss was in full form. Made it quite easy.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 22, 2011)

Beat the boss on my third try pretty much flawlessly. Still barely using Chomp or his abilities though.

I'm now going through the first red door in the water place after doing an asston of running back and forth for no real reason just so the game could have me go all the way back. I take back what I said about the back tracking, it gets pretty annoying.


----------



## Killermech (Mar 22, 2011)

FulgoreSama said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one is actually bugged for me too. I left the form alone at lvl 15 so I could unlock the Dark form later once I got access to the video games in a store. Then when I finally found it, I bought video games
like crazy to get the Dark form. The bar was filling up nicely but then it suddenly stopped at like 95% full. No matter what I did, it never increased. I tried giving it tons of cookies / video games / having it fight and take damage but it never increased for some reason. It's the only form I didn't manage to unlock cause of that bug or whatever it is.


----------



## Rayder (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm about 60% into the game and still have about 7 forms still locked.   I wasn't really paying much attention to the forms, they really only seem useful for things that ANY of the forms can do, like hitting buttons to move obstacles, help with attacking when there are lots of enemies on screen, attacking the monster that puts stuff in the bottom screen, setting off special weapons, etc.  So I wasn't really concerning myself with the varying forms since they all did essentially the same thing. Just use the one that reacts the quickest and smacks the hardest and you're good....that was my strategy.  Otherwise, I just let the forms tend to themselves. I'm more into fully exploring the maps and have only been paying the most rudimentary attention to the forms.  I imagine that by doing that, it affects your percentage at the end of the game.  I'm probably pretty close to finishing the story.  If I don't work on trying to get all the forms, my endgame will probably only be in the 70-80 percentile range.   

Still, I've been spending some real quality time with my DS the last day or two and having lots of fun.  I never was a "completest" who had to get 100% of everything.   Once the credits roll, I'm done.  This game is so incredibly easy that I won't need all the forms to beat it.  Phooey on the percentage rating I say.  I got my fun out of the game and that's all that matters to me.    

Makes me want to boot up the old GBA Metroid games after beating this.  While I've beaten Fusion, I have never completed Zero Mission.....I've tried a few times and have always gotten stuck at a certain point.   I actually own the original GBA carts of those games too, though I just play them through my M3 Perfect.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm at 9h 42m at this point, but despite the 56.6% into the game that the game says I've played, I feel I am very close to the end of the story. There's not much unexplored map left, so I know I'm almost done. Lots of backtracking and exploring maps adds a lot of time, but my negligence of the forms reduces my percentage.  

How much time/percentage have you guys racked-up playing this game so far? Or if you already beat it, how long did it take and what was your percentage?


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 22, 2011)

I was able to get Dark Form!

I found out that at the last fourth or so of his EXP bar (for dark form) you gotta let the "Take and Deal Damage" portion do its work and eventually (about 15 mins of sitting around and letting him smack some lizard things under a platform) and you can get "Elite Guard"

He's pretty cool though his actual ability was rather confusing.
You'll see what I mean when you get him yourself!

Still playing


----------



## psychoboi (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey all..

I don't know if this is an AP or just a game glitch, but in the castle part of the game (where you have to press switches to open a warp door) I can't go any further for some reason. It's either the 3rd or 4th warp door. I just obtained the super charge shooter and pressed the switch but the door it supposedly controls remains closed. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 22, 2011)

NFO said:
			
		

> To all my fans and everyone else, enjoy this.


Pics or it didn't happen.

/hatez0rs
This game doesn't look that interesting, but I'll try it for the sake of hype (like all those hyped games).


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a case of *NFO LOVE*


----------



## Zurren (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's been asked already, but still.
Has anyone found any kind of AP protection in this game so far?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 22, 2011)

No AP to speak of. The game runs well and is very well made. Kind of like a more kid friendly Castlevania or Metroid game. Simple enough to easily get into, but requires strategy as you play. A well made game that probably doesn't even cost much.


----------



## Piddle (Mar 23, 2011)

What is with Gilgamesh's experience curve? It's just plain down right ridiculous. I can't help but think it's some kind of an AP joke


----------



## Byronic Hero (Mar 23, 2011)

Anybody else getting to Factory Fortress in the middle and not able to proceed?


----------



## Mesiskope (Mar 23, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> No AP to speak of. The game runs well and is very well made. Kind of like a more kid friendly *henry hatsworth in the puzzling adventure* game. Simple enough to easily get into, but requires strategy as you play. A well made game that probably doesn't even cost much.



fixed


----------



## FulgoreSama (Mar 23, 2011)

Beat the game, the last boss was honestly far too easy, kinda hoped for more moves from the boss. The hardest boss imo would have to had been the third kid king. I got 100% in 11 hours.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Mar 23, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> How much time/percentage have you guys racked-up playing this game so far? Or if you already beat it, how long did it take and what was your percentage?


I enjoyed this game. There was even a 



Spoiler



Henry Hatsworth


 reference thrown in there.

I Finished the game in just over 9 hrs, with about 90.3% Complete.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 23, 2011)

Holy crap, I had meant to look out of this game since I loved Henry Hatsworth, totally missed this release.
I've got to check this out some time.


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys, please buy this to support the developer!


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 23, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Guys, please buy this to support the developer!



I bought it.  My copy arrived from Amazon yesterday.  Haven't tried the game out yet though.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 23, 2011)

Buying a game doesn't help developers.
It only helps shops (if you mean with $$$)


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 23, 2011)

Hahahaha, wow


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 23, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Buying a game doesn't help developers.
> It only helps shops (if you mean with $$$)


Wat?!


----------



## Yohko86 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm only about 2 hours in and I gotta say that I'm loving this game! I really don't think it's going to have the same challenge level as Henry Hatsworth does but I've looked at gameplay vids of it and didn't expect it to anyway. 

I tested it on Sakura v1.49 (m30) and surprisingly, it works. It also works fine on Wood M3 v1.25 too.


----------



## L-Lawliet (Mar 23, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Buying a game doesn't help developers.
> It only helps shops (if you mean with $$$)


If you buy the game second hand then the developers see none of the money, it all goes to the shops. However, if you buy a new game the developers will get a share of the money. I've heard of people that send money directly to developers if they pirate a game and really like it.


----------



## vmurp (Mar 26, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Makes me want to boot up the old GBA Metroid games after beating this.


Same here! I have both retail versions also, and I've played through both about 4 times each (Fusion was my fave). I never get tired of them. I loved those games so much, I actually picked up an extra copy of each, just in case one got lost or broken. (I'm kinda OCD that way, lol)

I haven't played one in over a year though. I'm totally enjoying Monster Tale, but it's really making me want to boot up my Fusion game


----------



## CatScratchFever (Mar 26, 2011)

Waeran said:
			
		

> How can I open the green door in the last stage? I've searched everywhere but I can't seem to find a switch. I got the super charge shot and I can open the stone-eyed doors. But my map appears to be glitched or something. I don't have a marker for my next destination but I'm sure that it was there a few minutes ago and it pointed west into an empty space. But now it's gone and I tried everything I could imagine. Where is that switch to open the door?



I think this game may possibly have some AP, because I and a few others I've read are having the same problem. After going to the castle stage and clearing the aqueduct revisit (and getting the powerup to destroy the stone eye barriers), there doesn't seem to be any way to keep going. And then eventually, the indicator that tells you where to go on the map just disappears. I am using a Cyclo DS card with firmware 1.57. I'll try to update and see if that helps, but otherwise I can't think of what to do.

Edit: Updated 2.2 and yeah, it's still an issue so far as I can tell. I remember seeing a door open that leads to the haunted house region, but I just can't find where that is. There is another door in the castle but it's always locked no matter what. So I do suspect some AP trickery.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 26, 2011)

vmurp said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here but i may use my gamecube(with gameboy player) to replay zero mission and fusion.  too bad the saves on zero mission keep corrupting and its a game i bought from a store brand new!!!


----------



## geminisama (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol @ the Jessie Slaughter NFO.

But I've been wanting to try this, too bad I'm in Oregon.


----------



## Slasher Zero (Apr 8, 2011)

This game is awesome but the problem is i just bought ridge racer 3D played it about 1 hour 
saw this game on gamespot review and now I'm stuck which to play but i guess since people 
are saying they finished the game about 10 hours average i think I'm gonna play monster tale first .


----------



## Sop (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm stuck after the first kid king there is a door and you shoot it and it just reforms.. what me do?


----------



## Sop (Apr 9, 2011)

bump
P.S Sorry about bumping but I am really stuck and can't find anything on google.


----------

